# USB 3.0 & SATA 600 Update



## DarkEnjoy (11. Juli 2010)

Gibt es PCIe x1 karten für usb 3.0 und/oder sata 600? ich hab leider nurnoch 2x PCIx1 steckplätze frei, meinen PCIe 2.0 x16 verbraucht meine GraKa welche aufgrund ihrer größe auch einen PCI anschluss, die SB und 4 von 6 SATA 300 anschlüssen abdeckt^^also: gibts sowas für PCIe x1?

EDIT: Hab nochmal nachgeschaut, hab nur einen PCIe x1 und einen PCI, die graka decktnähmlich nur der 4 SATA 300 anschlüsse und den einen PCIe x1 anschluss ab... mein MoBo: http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=jR7eO7eY08cBntsR


----------



## Ichbins (11. Juli 2010)

Hi

also ich habe nur einen Hersteller gefunden, der USB3.0+ SATA3 in einem Controller anbietet und das ist Asus ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - Controller - USB - Asus U3S6
nur leider braucht diese Karte ein PCIeX4, dann gibt es aber auch reine USB3.0 oder SATA3 Controller wo mit PCIeX1 funktionieren, nur zusammen nicht.


----------



## DarkEnjoy (11. Juli 2010)

Ichbins schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> also ich habe nur einen Hersteller gefunden, der USB3.0+ SATA3 in einem Controller anbietet und das ist Asus ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - Controller - USB - Asus U3S6
> nur leider braucht diese Karte ein PCIeX4, dann gibt es aber auch reine USB3.0 oder SATA3 Controller wo mit PCIeX1 funktionieren, nur zusammen nicht.




Das hab ich auch schon gefunden, nur was bringts wenns nicht passt?

PS: find leider nur PCIe 2.0 x1...


----------



## RonnieColeman (11. Juli 2010)

den vollen speed kriegts du aber damit nicht hin. dafür benötigst du 4 lanes


----------

